# Venision Neck Roast????



## iamaxxer (Dec 11, 2009)

The butcher at the local locker told me that a venision neck roast can be done as good as anyprime rib...any suggestions on doing a neck roast?
Thinking of stuffing with mushrooms and oinions then rolling and tieing..


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not much of a hunter here so I don't feel so bad asking. What the heck is a neck roast of deer now I do know they have a neck and I have been given many pieces of venison in the past bbut I have never heard or even seen a neck roast. I have been around hunters and killers but have never. Please take some pictures so I can see one. Now wait a minute is this one of those lumber streching devices. My leg could be starting to tingle here.


----------



## indyr (Dec 12, 2009)

A venison neck roast is the toughest piece of meat on a deer in my opinion. Especially rutty big bucks. We debone ours and throw it in the grinder for sausage. Wouldn't be my first choice for a smoke.

Now a backstrap your talking gourmet meat.


----------



## bassman (Dec 13, 2009)

The neck roast is about 95% bone.  We just cut off what meat we can and grind it up with our chili meat.


----------



## walle (Dec 13, 2009)

Aa-MEN!
10-4
Find a new butcher! ;o)

The neck is full of tendons, and is tough. It can be cooked and be good (my wife's grandmother is the only one who I know who knows how to do this), but I wouldn't compare it to Prime Rib, or expect to get the same results.

If you go for it and have good results, please share your process - lot of us may become believers.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 13, 2009)

iamaxxer
Give this a try, almost all of our back straps get made up as prime rib and slice up left overs for Philly sandwiches with au jus !!! 

Prime Rib Rub with injector -http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....ing/Detail.bok

Prime Rib Rub without injector - http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....%2C/Detail.bok

Taste Booster - http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....ing/Detail.bok

Recipe - http://stores.homestead.com/TCurley/...b%20Recipe.pdf


Years of hunting a processing my own I have only cut one neck roast out of a deer that would have been worthy of saving for a roast and ended up chunking it up for sausage not knowing how to try make it up. I am sure I could have gotten descent neck roasts out of a few others but didn't try and just cut chunks of meat off the neck instead of roasting it out.

The deer have to be of very good sized, thick, full necked to get a fair sized roast. Interested in hearing responses from the upper mid-west states (MN, WI, MI, IA) where deer have a reputation of a larger body size. 

I wonder if rut affects the amount of meat in a bucks neck? I know the rut sure affects how thick a bucks neck is.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

I usually grind what big chunks I can easily get off. Then cut the rest into chunks and either throw it some spagetti sauce and simmer then pick the meat off the bones or I add a lamb bone to the venison neck pcs and make a scotch broth again picking off the meat after it's cooked and add to the soup..
Simmered long enough at a low heat and it's pretty tender. Good luck with it.
Here's a great Venison Cabbage stew with a lamb bone for flavor.


   Lamb and Cabbage Stew


  1 med head of Cabbage chopped
  1 carrott  ½”dice
  1 sm onion chopped 
  3 lbs lamb or venison  mixed and cubed
  2 teaspoons salt
   ¾ teaspoons pepper
  1/3 cup flour
  5 cups beef stock or canned
  ½ cup sour cream or heavy cream(I use sour cream)

  Roux
  4 Tbls butter + 5 Tabls flour

  Preheat oven to 300*
  Chop or slice cabbage into thin wedges (I chop)
  Dice carrotts and onion and mix together
  In Dutch oven or Kettle layer 1/3 meat ,  sprinkling a good amout of salt and pepper.
  And 1/3 each of cabbage,onion and carrotts mix,  and flour.
  Repeat 2 more times.
  Pour in beef stock and bring to simmer over med heat.
  Cover and place in oven for 2 hours till meat is tender
  In the mean time make the roux(melt butter and add flour) cook a few minutes
  Reemove dutch oven from oven and drain juices into sauce pan skimming off the fat
  Whisk in the roux and simmer till thickened
  Whisk in sour cream or Heavy Cream, season to taste.
  Pour gravy back into Dutch Oven.
  Serve with cooked potatoes.


----------

